
Show HN: Play Tetris in Your CLI - ha-shine
https://github.com/ha-shine/tetrust
======
maxfromua
Is “command line” a proper word for this? Terminal - OK, but that’s not CLI.

------
aditchandra
Tetris is also bundled with emacs. See:
[https://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/TetrisMode](https://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/TetrisMode)

Not that I'm an emacs proponent...

~~~
yesenadam
Bash tetris also comes with Gforth (GNU Forth)!

